# Single Rear Ortlieb Roll Back Pannier



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Aug 2012)

Long story but after some seriously hard use last year, and an unfortuante tear at a really significant nut & bolt (see picture below - hand stitching it and then patching either side (we were on tour at the time), worked great, regretfully the bolt and nut however simply do not want to stay in place and constantly work loose, fall out and...), I need to locate/obtain another single Ortlieb Roll Back Pannier (rear). It must be the rollback version though because we have the Ortlieb rack packs that clip onto it.

So do you have a single one? Do you want it? Do you want a second one? They only seem to come in pairs, so happy to split costs 50/50 or if you fancy new or buy your old one off you and let you have a completely new set (assuming yours does not have similar issues!). I won't sell the single one that is OK, simply because it has had a hard life on a 12 month tour and is patched in more locations than it really should be, and it has an external pocket added which we need.

So question is anyone down to 1 and don't want it, or have 1 and need 2 and interested in splitting costs?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2012)

Slightly OT, but why _*only*_ do the UK one in a barely visible silver on totally impractical white?






The European one (and all the others) is much more effective


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 2003638, member: 45"]You can get single Back Roller Classics. http://www.ortlieb.co.uk/bike/rear-...r-anniversary-back-roller-classic-single.html[/quote]

thank you - I had no idea about the anniversary edition ones... they could be an option.

What has me totally confused are the prices!

Special anniversary edition £45 for 1.
Black rear roller available in singles £52.50 (found single of any colour on amazon for £55
Pairs of rear panniers £94.50

So buying 2 special anniversary edition bags is cheaper than buying a pair of plain rear panniers...

So now his choise is down to North American or South America to stay red, though the European Blue is tempting becuase we could mark the route of our 12month European tour on it...

thank you. That helps considerably. Don't mind buying him a single new one, but I was not getting him 2 simply because the bolts & nuts keep coming under on one of them (think every 4 weeks and the same one has gone yet again despite locklighting the nut & bolt). 

Of course there will now be an idiot going around with 1 red rear pannier and 1 blue rear pannier...


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2012)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Of course there will now be an idiot going around with 1 red rear pannier and 1 blue rear pannier...


 
I thought for one minute you were going to confess to the ultimate sin of riding with.....................

a single pannier!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> I thought for one minute you were going to confess to the ultimate sin of riding with.....................
> 
> a single pannier!


 
He's already doing that! problem is when we restart touring - 1 rear pannier, rack pack to clip into rear pannierS... and two front panniers... doesn't work. he really needs 2 rear panniers!


----------

